# Female Guppies



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

At what age is a female guppy able to get preggo? My fry are just about 3 months old, and I never separated the males and females. Do I have a high chance that they are gonna be pregnant now? I was reading up, and from what I have read, even though none of my fry have matured enough to have most of their color yet, the can breed. Is this true?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh yea! Sort of suprised that know have given birth yet.I have truly been suprised how small and young some of my swords have been and giving birth.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Haha wonderful!! Well I had only kept the fry together, but last week I put my blue tux adult male in with them so I could break down my little 5G and make sure my 20G is set up. I just moved him and 4 of the fry over to the 20G, and he wont leave the one alone (upon closer look, its a female). So I'm guessing I'm gonna be having A LOT of babies really really soon huh lol


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

jamnigh said:


> At what age is a female guppy able to get preggo? My fry are just about 3 months old, and I never separated the males and females. Do I have a high chance that they are gonna be pregnant now? I was reading up, and from what I have read, even though none of my fry have matured enough to have most of their color yet, the can breed. Is this true?


Hello j...

The females mature at 3 months, the males at 4 months. These fish are adults at 6 months.

B


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

the female can at 3 months and males around 4 maybe a little sooner


----------

